# Branson in May - French Quarter or Palace View Spinnaker?



## wheaties (Jan 6, 2011)

Headed to Branson in May with another couple.  I'm torn between exchanging into the two timeshares above. Has a TUGGER been to either recently?  Reviews are basically good for both with a few problems thrown in here and there.  Have never been to Branson before, so any "must-dos" would be greatly appreciated!  Many thanks!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 6, 2011)

wheaties said:


> Headed to Branson in May with another couple. I'm torn between exchanging into the two timeshares above. Has a TUGGER been to either recently? Reviews are basically good for both with a few problems thrown in here and there. Have never been to Branson before, so any "must-dos" would be greatly appreciated! Many thanks!


 
Not two of my favorite Branson resorts, but both are very solid.  French Quarter is located right on the main strip, Palace View a little further away.  French Quarter would put you in fairly easy walking distance of Cracker Barrel and Olive Garden.  

On the must-dos, what do you like to do?  Outdoor type stuff or the shows?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't stayed at either (although I own three 3BR lockouts at Palace View!), but I do go to Branson fairly often so I've researched all of the RCI timeshares there.  Both of these ranked up there pretty high in my research.  RCI ratings put Palace View slightly higher, while TUG ratings put French Quarter a little higher.  The units are comparably sized.  Palace View has an indoor pool, which might be nice if the weather is bad.  French Quarter is on the Strip, while Palace View is a little off of it.  Both seem to go for about the same price on Extra Vacations and have about the same availability on RCI.

I suspect that you would be happy with either.

We stayed at the Wyndham Branson on our last stay, and were mostly happy with it.  Poor soundproofing between floors was our biggest issue.  It's a bit futher off the strip.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 7, 2011)

We've stayed at both. We own at French Quarter. Both are managed by the same company. Of the two we prefer French Quarter, which is why we own there and not at Palace View. The deciding factor for us was the noise. At Palace View, we heard every footstep from the people above us as well as a good portion of converstations going on in other units. 

Click on the picture to access our photo album of the two bedroom loft unit was were in at French Quarter this past year (a normal two bedroom unit is the same without the loft). 





This is a photo album of the two bedroom unit we had at Palace View South a few years back.


----------



## Texasbelle (Jan 7, 2011)

Daughter and family were very happy with French Quarter because it is close to the shows.  We prefer a lake location.


----------

